# First attempt at a watermark C&C



## Dinardy (Jul 19, 2013)

I had some extra time today... So I thought I would try my hand at a basic watermark for fun. I don't see myself starting a "business" that produces revenue anytime soon but feedback would be appreciated.

Andrew Arthur Jones Photography, because Andrew Jones, to my surprise was taken already.




First Attempt Watermark by A A Jones, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Jul 19, 2013)

As watermarks go, it's reasonably non-offensive.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 19, 2013)

tirediron said:


> As watermarks go, it's reasonably non-offensive.



 I'll take it


----------



## jackiex_x (Jul 19, 2013)

I like it.  I have to work on mine.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 19, 2013)

jackiex_x said:


> I like it.  I have to work on mine.



Thank you,

I just signed a piece of printer paper. Snapped a pic, magic wand'd it, did a few tweaks to threshold and made it a brush preset. 
I think I spent 15min on the project lol


----------



## kathyt (Jul 19, 2013)

I like it. Very simple.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 19, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I like it. Very simple.



Thanks Kathy


----------



## orljustin (Jul 19, 2013)

A watermark is meant to cover the image in some transparent form to try and stop others from gaining value from using it without your permission.  That's just a signature in the corner.   Looks nice.  Easy to crop out.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 19, 2013)

orljustin said:


> A watermark is meant to cover the image in some transparent form to try and stop others from gaining value from using it without your permission.  That's just a signature in the corner.   Looks nice.  Easy to crop out.



Well... Being that its a brush preset, Its pretty easy for me to resize and crank opacity so that I can put it in a more annoying spot. But I doubt I'll ever do that... None of my pictures are THAT good lol.


----------



## danielklaer (Jul 20, 2013)

orljustin said:


> A watermark is meant to cover the image in some transparent form to try and stop others from gaining value from using it without your permission.  That's just a signature in the corner.   Looks nice.  Easy to crop out.



Sometimes yes. And sometimes it can be a small non-offensive something that just tells you who the copyright owner is or advertises the photographer. I like it


----------

